# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Cyclonebox تحديثات :  CycloneBox Installer v1.14 Released - BB5 SL2/SL3 USB Unlock/SX4Auth/SDRepair

## DARIFBS

*Installer v1.14
07.06.2011*
=====================
- New BB5 FBUS/USB Loaders v11.16.0 Introduced
- Unique Data Reading for RAPIDO based phones by USB added
- Unique Data Reading for RAPU based phones by USB added
- SL2 Unlock for Old Hash (E51..,..) and New Hash (6120c,6760) just by USB cable
- SL3 Unlock by reading LBF data for all SL3 RAPIDO/RAPU Phones
- Standalone Superdongle Auth - without SD key corruption
- SD Keys Repair
- Security Analyze
- RPL Backup
- All this using just usb cable...
- Our loaders automatically set phone to LocalMode after reading LogData - tested with N97, seems 1st in world 
- RAPIDO phones before reading USB LogFile, needs to be manually set  into FlashMode. Apporiate messagebox will be displayed with instructions  (replug battery, cable, etc..). If your phone is RAPU or RAP4 based,  you don't need to reject battery or do nothing - just click OK and it  will switch to RAW mode directly.
- We also added support for FUR-like flashing for RAPIDO phones. That  means it's possible to flash these phones FBUS-like (completly erased,  etc - FBUS protocol emulation). However, because of many problems we've  disabled it in current release. You can test it manually by placing  "v11.16.0" RAPIDO loaders into \Loaders\BB5\FPIF32BIT.
* Known problems with RAPIDO 11.16.0 loaders:
* FBUS support is broken
* Readed Certificates via USB is broken (Control transactions support up to ~0x90 bytes of upcoming data)
* Probably not working with Axxxx ROMS (E51)
* Lot of other issues observed
- The FUR-like flashing (not ADL though) will be probably enabled in next version after closer investigation
- Fixed oclHashCat COD File bugs (occurs when last digit of imei is 0)
- Box Firmware v01.62 Released
- Minor changes and bugfixes  التحميل 
Firmware v01.62 is required for this installer.  *Where from download?*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## seffari

متابعة سريعة بارك الله فيك

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

متابعة ممتازة اخى وهذه ضربة قوية لمانول وتساوى اهداف مع الادفانس

----------


## jazouli89

*Cyclone Box Installer v1.15 Released*  
Hi, new update for Cyclone Box is Ready.  *What's new ?* 
  Quote:
     =====================
Installer v1.15
18.06.2011
=====================
- Added READING DCT4+/XGold1 Encrypted Security Code from DCT4+ Based  phone (previously shown as Crypted DCT4+) - of course WITHOUT data loss -  seems 1st in the world
- Added RESET (to 12345) DCT4+/XGold1 Encrypted Security Code from DCT4+  Based phone - of course WITHOUT data loss - seems 1st in the world
- Added Reading Full RPL (NPC,CCC,HWC,SIMLOCK,SD,...) from  Dead/Downgraded/Security Wrong BB5 Units - seems 1st in world. If phone  doesn't power on (Stuck on Nokia logo, or completly dead), you can now  dump full RPL file in order to Full Erase your phone and revive it.  Softwar before dumping RPL in Recovery mode, will ask user of doing so.  So in any case of reviving downgraded phone is:
1. Create RPL from Dead Phone
2. Full Erase
3. Write any SW version
4. Write previously backed-up RPL file
5. Authorize with SuperDongle
6. Write virgin PM
- Added (fixed) NCK Counter Reset for XGold2 based phones
- SecurityBlock is now backed-up before NCK Counters Reset, just in case
- XGold1 Dead units booting fixed
- Separate button for Receiving L7 Code for LBF added
- Fixed DCT4 Security Counter Attempts Reset for some DCT4 variants
- PMM Managment Tab added to BB5 Security Tab
- Auto-Imei RESTORE added. Used if you have corrupted your imei, but  having valid NPC file. Will scan StoredFiles for CRT file matching with  CMT Public ID and automaticlly write it.
- Added DCC camera Hardware Fault alert on DCC repair - some units is  hardware fault and repair is not possible (DCC file not found)
- XGold1 PMM parsing fixed (While reading LBF, Simlock table not found for some operators/phones)
- XGold2 Flashing problems fixed (Invalid pointer)
- USB transactions module rewritten
- Full Erase button added for BB5 mobiles. No need to know FlashChip  mapping and size - it's scanned automaticlly. It will erase CMT flash  completly. Make sure RPL and PM is readed before erase!!!
- Added "Just NPC" option used with "Erase Certificates". Used to delete  only NPC certificate (corrupt IMEI and switch phone-on to make  necessary job ... with IMEI corrupted phone will switch on even without  valid security area). You can use this function to dump PM from  non-working phone. Don't forget to CREATE RPL FROM PHONE first! Else you  will get corrupted IMEI.
- "Force Use Server" added for SX4 Authorization.
- Fixed AutoSelecting bug
- Fixed problem with parsing DCT4 variants when no DCT4 products installed
- Fixed problem with parsing BB5 variants when no BB5 products installed
- Index out of bound (0) fixed
- Plain RPL is checked now by default
- Removed "Bootloader upgrade problem" message, as caused too much confusion
- Security Problem #1 and #2 Fixed (anti-idiot-fix)
- Added additional Security Problem #5 message for Reinstall Drivers
- Minor changes and bugfixes      *Where from download?*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Best Regards & Stay Tuned,
Cyclone Box Team

----------

